# MTB Vulkaneifel



## GregMcEifel (11. Januar 2010)

*Hallo Biker,

da die Vulkaneifel / Eifel ein tolles MTB Gebiet ist, habe ich mich entschlossen eine Gruppe nur für interessierte 'Vulkan-Biker' zu eröffnen. 

Ziel der Gruppe ist es, sich über Events, Touren und  Trails auszutauschen. Weiterhin werde ich hier für 'Eifelneulinge' immer wieder geführte Touren und Treffen anbieten. 

Ich freue mich auf den gemeinsamen Austausch und Touren! 

Es grüßt, GregMcEifel

www.vulkan-mtb.de  email:[email protected]

*P.S: Auf meiner Webseite findet ihr Links, geführte Touren und Tracks rund um die heißesten Trails der Vulkaneifel!


----------



## GregMcEifel (11. Januar 2010)

. . . so los geht es mit einer ersten geführten Wintertour . . . 

Am *17.01.2010 *um *13 Uhr* wird eine geführte Tour durch die Winterlandschaft angeboten. 

Tourlänge *ca. 25 km *(abhängig von Wetterlage & Bikegruppe), ca. *600 - 800 hm*.Gefahren wird durch die schöne WInterlandschaft der Vulkaneifel in Richtung Daun. Es gibt einige schöne Passagen und Trails die mit Schnee besonders viel Spaß machen. 

Anmeldungen unter *[email protected] 

Let´s bike . . . *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GregMcEifel (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Eifel-Biker, 

das *neue Bikemagazin 2010* für die *Eifel *ist da . 

Für *Alle *die Ihren nächsten Bikeurlaub in der *Eifel* planen ist das Magazin Pflicht. In dem Heft findet ihr einen Gesamtüberblick über die Vielfalt und Tourengebiete der *Eifel*. 

*Anbei der Link zur Bestellung:* http://cms.eifel-radtouren.de/cgi-b...reich=artikel&_aktion=detail&idartikel=100556

Bei der individuellen Tourenplanung unterstütze ich euch gerne. 

Enjoy reading . . . 

*Gregor Mc Eifel*


----------



## Rines (8. Februar 2010)

Wie sehen denn deine Touren aus? Wie war bis jetz die Teilnehmer anzahl? Kumpel und ich würden bestimmt ma mitkommen. Fahren aber en Freerider. Touren bis 40km sin schon kein Problem mit1000hm. Aber wollen ja kein Stein am Fuss sein wenn da richtig fitte die Tour Schneller fahren wollen. mfg.


----------



## GregMcEifel (8. Februar 2010)

Hi Rines,

freut mich dass du / ihr Interesse an einer Tour hast. Für Freerider haben wir sicherlich auch schöne Strecken. Bei geführten Touren fahren wir im Regelfall mit maximal 6 Personen und ca. 40 km und bis zu 1.000 hm. 

Ich selbst bin auch kein Hochleistungsbiker. Was für euch Freerider eine super Strecke ist, ist die Strecke von Ulmen nach Cochem durch die Endert. Alternativ ist der Lieserpfad mit Besuch des Koulshore (Offroadpark für Biker) oder die 3 Maare Rundfahrt ganz nett. 
*
Wie gesagt, wir haben hier einiges im Angebot! *

Hier gibt es einige nette Trails die allen Mountainbikern richtig Spaß machen. Ich selbst fahre ja auch fast ein Freerider bzw. AM-Plus mit 150 mm Federweg. (Scott Genius MC 30)

Weitere Info bekommst du unter
*http://www.vulkan-mtb.de/guidedtours.php .*

Schickt mir doch mal eure Emailadressen an [email protected]. Ich kann euch dann ergänzende Informationen zu schönen Touren senden  bzw. wir machen ein Treffen in der Eifel aus. Schlag mal was vor! 

Ab Mitte März gibt es wieder *regelmäßig geführte Touren. *

Wir finden sicherlich eine schöne gemeinsame Tour mit einigen knackigen Trails für euch. 

Enjoy biking . . .

GregMcEifel






*     100 % Eifel - Natur pur !
MTB Bikespaß in Vulkaneifel - Ulmen
*


----------



## mas7erchief (8. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin der von Rines genannte Kumpel.
In der Koulshore waren wir schon letzten herbst irgendwann.
ist auf jedenfall cool da...war zwar alles was nicht mit Zaun abgelegt war ein wenig glitschig aber war okay.
da kann man auf jedenfall mal ein bischen Spaß haben, denke werde im Sommer nochmal reinschauen.
Lieserpfad hatten wir uns ehh fest vorgenommen für dieses Jahr.
wäre cool wenn da jemand heimisches mitfahren würde und uns paar gute Stellen zu zeigen und einfach um die Geselligkeit zu steigern

freu mich schon drauf
mfg 
simon


----------



## nailz (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo mas7erchief,

ich bin den Lieserpfad schon mehrmals gefahren. Gute Stellen zu zeigen erübrigt sich von selbst, da er sich als Singletrail von Daun über Manderscheid bis nach Wittlich durchzieht. Den Schildern mit schwarzem Keil auf weißem Grund folgen. Weitere Ausläufer reichen auch noch bis nach Lieser/Mosel. Allerdings liegen da mehrere km Asphalt dazwischen. Am spaßigsten ist er ab Manderscheid zu fahren, allerdings sind 2-3 Schiebe-/Tragepassagen dazwischen. Aber es lohnt auf jeden Fall. Hier das Video dient als kleiner Eindruck. Hab ich mal iwann im www entdeckt. Koulshore hatte ich mir auch mal angeschaut, allerdings war ich nur in der Gegend ohne Bike. Scheint ganz lustig zu sein, aber man darf nicht zu viel erwarten. Das Projekt als solches ist o.k., bietet eingefleischten FRlern jedoch zu wenig.
Ich werde wohl im Frühling nochmal starten..... Außer den im Winter wollen meine Kumpels und ich zu jeder Jahreszeit min einmal dort biken. Man kann den Maare-Mosel-Radweg rel. entspannt nach Manderscheid zurückradeln oder umgekehrt, also mit dem Auto nach Wittlich, dann über MMR nach Manderscheid und den LP runter. MMn kostet er LP aber schon genug Körner....


----------



## GregMcEifel (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo mas7erchief,

freut mich dass du in das Forum eingeklingt hast .

Sicherlich gibt es am Lieserpfad selbst nicht viel Variationen, aber die Geselligkeit beim Biken bringt uns den *Spaß* und die *gute Laune*. Darüber hinaus macht der Pfad halt einfach Spaß! 

Es gibt auf jeden Fall jede Menge Variationen vor dem Einstieg als auch nach dem Ausstieg, da wir, wenn wir von Ulmen aus starten, jede Menge Auswahlmöglichkeiten haben. Also langweilig wird es auf keinen Fall! 

Auf der Rücktour können wir auch am Koulshore eine kleine Pause machen. Sicherlich ein netter Geschicklichkeitsparcour aber nichts für Downhiller. Für Downhiller hat die Eifel m.E. eh recht wenig zu bieten. 

Die Eifel ist ideal für Marathon Biker, Allmountain Biker und Freerider. Insofern sollten wir was für dich finden. 

Ein schöner Trail für AM / FR ist sicherlich das Enderttal. Können direkt von mir aus dort reinstarten. Aber hier sind im Frühjahr / Sommer auch einige Wanderer unterwegs. Im zweiten Teil führt die Strecke oberhalb des Endertbaches auf einer Wegbreite von 50 cm und jede Menge Basalsteinen nach Cochem. Schön, knackig aber schwer die gesamte Passage zu fahren. Hier muss man ein Teilstück von 200 - 300 m schieben. Hier können wir auch vorher aussteigen und oberhalb weiterbiken. 

Alternativ können wir noch einen schönen Trail von der Pyrmonter Mühle zur Burg Eltz fahren. Schau dir mal das letzte Bild auf meiner Webseite an, dass habe ich dort aufgenommen.
 
Wie gesagt, die Mosel ist 15 km von uns weg, der Nürburgring liegt 
15 km weg und der Lieserpfad ist auch knapp 15 km weg. Also sind wir schön eingefahren, wenn wir in den Lieserpfad einsteigen. Wir können aber auch direkt ab Daun / Schalkenmehren oder Manderscheid einsteigen. 

Hauptsache jede Menge Bikespaß in der Eifel! 

Schick mir doch einfach mal eine Email mit deinen Kontaktdaten, dann können wir alles andere ausmachen. 

Enjoy biking . . . 

*Gregor *
(GregMcEifel)
 *______________________________________________________* 
*100 % Eifel - Natur Pur! *​



​www.eifel-bikeerlebnis.de     *www.vulkan-mtb.de* www.trailparadies.de   
www.vulkan-trails.de             www.vulkan-bike.de
​*______________________________________________________*


----------



## Rines (9. Februar 2010)

So hört sich ja super an. Fahrt ihr im mom? mir ist es noch zu kalt


----------



## GregMcEifel (10. Februar 2010)

Hi Rhines,

freut mich dass es dir gefällt. Bin derzeit zumindestens bei einigermaßen Wetter am fahren. Aber nur kleine Touren, weil es einfach zu kalt ist. Also ca. 30km und 800 hm. 

Werde am Wochenende mal in der Brex bei Koblenz starten und einen Teil den Saynsteig bzw. Rheinsteig fahren. Hoffe dass es nicht allzu kalt wird. 

Geplant ist *Sonntag, 14 Uhr in Sayn.

*Bist du mit am Start?
Gruß 

Gregor*
_____________________________________________________________________________*



*100 % Eifel - Natur Pur! *​www.eifel-bikeerlebnis.de     *www.vulkan-mtb.de* www.trailparadies.dewww.vulkan-trails.de            www.vulkan-bike.de
​*_____________________________________________________________________________
*


----------



## Rines (10. Februar 2010)

GregMcEifel schrieb:


> Hi Rhines,
> 
> Geplant ist *Sonntag, 14 Uhr in Sayn.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Nein. Am Sonntag ist ungünstig. Ich glaube ich fahre auch erstmal mit wenn das Thermometer wieder in den Grünen bereich kommt^^ also Vor 5°C werd ich wohl nicht fahren. mfg trotzdem danke der nachfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GregMcEifel (14. Februar 2010)

Hi Rines,

wir haben die Tour für den heutigen Tag abgesagt, da sowohl bei uns in der Eifel 20cm Neuschnee über Nacht gefallen sind und auch in Sayn ausreichend Schnee liegt  

Insofern werden wir wohl die erste schneefreie Biketour noch etwas aufschieben müssen. 

Bei dem Wetter vernünftig fahren funktioniert irgendwie *nicht.* 

Ich gebe auf jeden Fall bescheid, wenn ich die nächste Tour starte. 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich auch einen Bikeflyer für unsere Region rund um Ulmen erstellt. Hier findest du alle Informationen zum Thema Mountainbiking, Biken in Ulmen und Umgebung. Weiterhin gibt es Tourenvorschläge, Hinweise und Links in unserer Region. *Achtung* die Ladezeit des Flyers dauert etwas länger, da der *Flyer 7 MB hat*. 

Beste Grüße und einen schönen bikefreien Sonntag

Gregor
*_________________________________________________  ___________________________*



*100 % Eifel - Natur Pur! *​www.eifel-bikeerlebnis.de     *www.vulkan-mtb.de* www.trailparadies.dewww.vulkan-trails.de            www.vulkan-bike.de
​*__________________________________________________  ___________________________*


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2010)

Hi Gregor,

ich werde dieses Jahr auch häufiger in der Vulkaneifel sein, weil ich dort in Zusammenarbeit mit der Verbandsgemeinde Daun Fahrtechnikkurse geben werde. 

Meine Frage: In welchem Zustand ist die Koulshore momentan? Müssen dort vor dem Saisonstart noch Bauarbeiten stattfinden?

Thanks und beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Rines (28. Februar 2010)

Also ich war im Herbst da. Sieht alles Sehr Robust und Solide aus. Denke das wird länger halten. Aber vll weiss Gregor ja mehr. mfg


----------



## GregMcEifel (28. Februar 2010)

Hi Marc,

ich war zuletzt Ende November im Koulshore. Wie Rines schreibt sieht dort alles noch sehr solide aus. Denke aber, dass die Verbandsgemeinde Daun dort vor Saisonauftakt und nach unserem kleinen Sturm die Sache auf Funktionlität prüfen wird. 

Ab wann bietest du denn Bikekurse an und wie sehen die aus? Vielleicht können wir die Aktion über unsere Verbandsgemeinde Ulmen noch mitbewerben oder wir bieten hier im Sommer auch mal einen solchen Kurs an. Da kommen garantiert auch ein paar Touris und Einheimische.

Will in zwei Wochen am Samstag Nachmittag mal ne Tour Richtung Koulshore drehen. Kannst dich ja anhängen und dann sehen wir wie die Lage vor Ort ist. 

Beste Grüße 

Gregor


----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2010)

Hej Gregor,

ich werde von April bis Oktober einmal im Monat in eurer schönen Gegend sein (Termine auf meiner Page). Meine Kurse sehen genauso aus wie bei mir hier, nur dass die Koulshore noch das Sahnehäubchen ist Das wird klasse, die Koulshore sieht ja auch vielversprechend aus. Ich bin da nur einmal bisher vorbei geradelt und habe mir alles angeschaut.

Ich verlinke dich gerne und wenn ich dann demnächst zu Besuch komme, um das Gelände zu checken, sage ich dir Bescheid.

Viele Grüße aus Bonn,
Marc


----------



## GregMcEifel (28. Februar 2010)

Hi Marc,

das klingt doch sehr gut. Kann die Termine im vorhinein gerne mitbewerben, da wir ja nur 15 km von Daun weg sind. Wenn du willst kann ich dich auch verlinken. 

Können gerne von uns auch mal durchs schöne Enderttal nach Cochem biken. Eine echt schöne Strecke, bzw. Nürburgring. Warst du hier schonmal?

Habe gesehen, dass du auch im Bergischen Land unterwegs bist. Da ich beruflich unter der Woche in Köln bin, war ich auch ab und an mal dort. Echt nett. Starte meist am Parkplatz Schöllerhof nähe des Altenberger Doms. Auch super Bikeregion! 

Der Koulshore ist auch vielversprechend und da kann man es ordentlich krachen lassen. Hier kannst du m. E. *alle Niveaus* bedienen. Da ich AM Biker bin, fahre ich die ein oder andere Hürde, aber so richtig springen ist nicht mein Ding 

Fährst du Abends zurück oder schläfst du bei den Eifelbikern im Villa Maare?

Gib bescheid, wenn du in der Gegend bist.

Enjoy . . . 

Gregor
*__________________________________________________________________________*



*100 % Eifel - Natur Pur! *​www.eifel-bikeerlebnis.de     *www.vulkan-mtb.de* www.trailparadies.dewww.vulkan-trails.de            www.vulkan-bike.de
​*__________________________________________________  ____________________*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2010)

Ja, das Bergische Land ist meine alte Heimat und ich bin immer wieder gerne dort. Weitere Trails für deine Touren dort findest du unter www.frosthelm.de 

Kennst du den Lüderich? Da gibt es klasse Trails. Aber auch im Oberbergischen Land geht es ab. Alles eine super Region!

Ich war erst einmal in der Vulkaneifel unterwegs, aber das wird sich 2010 ändern. Wenn ich die Zeit habe, können wir mal gemeinsam eine Runde drehen. Da vertraue ich dann deinen Ortkenntnissen. 

Achja, nach meinen Kursen fahre ich dann immer direkt zurück nach Hause, da warten diverse Verpflichtungen auf mich...

Fährst du beim Vulkanbike-Marathon mit? Ich will 2010 das erste Mal dabei sein.

Ride on,
Marc

P.S.: Ich hab' deine Page eben verlinkt.


----------



## GregMcEifel (1. März 2010)

Hi Marc,

vielen Dank für die Tipps im Bergischen Land. Werde mir die Seite mal ansehen 

Lüderich kenne ich noch nicht, werde aber mal schauen wo das liegt. 

Freut mich dass du noch Vulkaneifel-Neuling bist. Stehe dir gerne als Guide zur Verfügung und kann dir sicherlich hier einige nette Trails & Touren zeigen. Wie gesagt, einfach bescheid geben und los geht die Reise. 

Wir haben hier einige nette Bikemöglichkeiten: 

- die Maare 
- Manderscheider Burgen (s. a. MTB Magazin "Zisterzienser Runde", "Vier Krater Tour")
- den Ritt an die Mosel & zurück
- Nürburgring & Co. 

Also sicherlich noch einiges, was man *'erfahren'* kann. 

Werde den MTB Marathon 2010 auch erstmals mitfahren. Denke, dass ich es in der Mitteldistanz versuchen werden. Welche Distanz schwebt dir vor? Können den Marathon gerne mal abfahren, habe hierzu alle Tracks verfügbar. 

Danke für die Verlinkung. Kannst du mir noch ein bißchen Text und jpg an [email protected] schicken, dann werde ich deine Seite auf meiner Linkseite einbinden. 

Enjoy biking . . . 

Gregor

*__________________________________________________________________
*



*100 % Eifel - Natur Pur! *​www.eifel-bikeerlebnis.de *www.vulkan-mtb.de* www.trailparadies.dewww.vulkan-trails.de www.vulkan-bike.de
​*______________________________________________________________________*


----------



## GregMcEifel (2. März 2010)

Hi Marc,

habe dich inzwischen verlinkt. Schau mal ob dir der Text zusagt. Wie gesagt kann deine Bikekurse gerne vorab mit auf der Startseite bewerben. 

Die erste geführte Tour startet am *13.03.2010* um *14 Uhr* in Ulmen. Also wer Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen. Treffpunkt ist der Alte Postplatz mitten im Ort, nicht zu verfehlen. 

Da es die Saisonauftakt-Tour ist sind so *ca. 30 - 40 km* geplant. Als Route geht es wetterabhängig entweder ins Enderttal oder in Richtung Maare. 

Anmeldungen unter: [email protected] 

Die Tour ist *kostenfrei*, also jeder der Lust hat ist herzlich eingeladen 'mitzubiken'.

Also gebt Gas . . . 

*GregMcEifel*

*__________________________________________________ ________________*
*



*
*100 % Eifel - Natur Pur! *​www.eifel-bikeerlebnis.de *www.vulkan-mtb.de* www.trailparadies.de 
www.vulkan-trails.de www.vulkan-bike.de​*__________________________________________________ ____________________*


----------



## GregMcEifel (8. März 2010)

Hallo Bikefans der Eifel,

aufgrund des *Sturms Xanthia* und der noch andauernden Aufräumarbeiten auf den Bikewegen wird die erste Tour um eine Woche verschoben. Weiterhin sollte bis dahin der *Winter *komplett aus der Eifel verschwunden sein 

Das biken in der Eifel startet somit am *20.03.2010*. Die erste Biketour in der neuen Saison startet um *13 Uhr *am Brunnen, Alter Postplatz, Zentrum in Ulmen. 

Anmeldungen und Anfragen unter [email protected]

Weitere Infos zu geführten Touren zum biken in der Eifel unter www.vulkan-mtb.de 

Weiterhin ist hier der aktuelle Bikeflyer 2010 zum Download.

*Die Tour ist kostenfrei!*

Enjoy . . . 

Gregor

*__________________________________________________ ________________**



*
*100 % Eifel - Natur Pur! *​www.eifel-bikeerlebnis.de *www.vulkan-mtb.de* www.trailparadies.dewww.vulkan-trails.de www.vulkan-bike.de​*__________________________________________________ ____________________*


----------



## GregMcEifel (17. März 2010)

Hi Biker,

die Tour am Wochenende findet nicht am *20.03*. statt, sondern am Sonntag, den *21.03.2010 um 13 Uhr *in Ulmen, *Marktplatz*. (Adresse für Navi ist Marktplatz 1,56766 Ulmen). 

Geplante Distanz sind zwischen *30 - 40 km *und zwischen *600 - 800 hm*. 

Anmeldungen unter [email protected]

Weitere Infos unter www.vulkan-mtb.de

Wir sehen uns am WE

Ride on . . . 

*Gregor *

*__________________________________________________ ________________**



*
*100 % Eifel - Natur Pur! *​www.eifel-bikeerlebnis.de *www.vulkan-mtb.de* www.trailparadies.dewww.vulkan-trails.de www.vulkan-bike.de​*__________________________________________________ ____________________*


----------



## GregMcEifel (31. März 2010)

So Jungs und Mädels,

die Bikesaison in der *Eifel* ist wieder eröffnet  Die erste Tour haben wir letzten Sonntag erfolgreich hinter uns gebracht. Bilder unter www.vulkan-mtb.de

Als nächste Tour steht die *drei Maare-Rundfahrt* mit heißen Eifeltrails auf dem Programm. 

Mehr Details siehe unten . . . 

Wir sehen uns in der Eifel

*GregMcEifel*

*__________________________________________________  ________________**



*
*100 % Eifel - Natur Pur! *​www.eifel-bikeerlebnis.de  *www.vulkan-mtb.de* www.trailparadies.dewww.vulkan-trails.de  www.vulkan-bike.de​*__________________________________________________  ____________________*


----------



## GregMcEifel (31. März 2010)

*Tourbeschreibung:*
Von Ulmen aus geht es über knackige Trails in Richtung Daun. In Daun angekommen geht es ab Richtung Gemündener Maar und die Skipiste herauf zum Totenmaar. Nach einem knackigen Trail um das Totenmaar geht gibt es eine schöne Abfahrt zum Schalkenmehrener Maar, bevor wir über Waldwege  über Demerath, Maismühle zurück nach Ulmen biken. Den Abschluss bildet ein heiße Abfahrt am Ulmener Maar und Burg Ulmen. Fahrzeit ca. *3 Stunden*! 

Gestartet wird am *11.04.2010 um 11 Uhr in Ulmen *am Alten Postplatz.

Gefahren werden *ca. 33 km und 600 hm*, also sicherlich auch für Untrainierte gut machbar

*
Anmeldung hier: *



Bitte bei Betreff MTB-NEWS eingeben, dann ist die Tour für euch *kostenfrei! *

Wäre schön, wenn einige Biker sich in die Eifel verirren würden. 

Wir sehen uns in der Eifel

*GregMcEifel*

*__________________________________________________  ________________**



*
*100 % Eifel - Natur Pur! *​www.eifel-bikeerlebnis.de  *www.vulkan-mtb.de* www.trailparadies.dewww.vulkan-trails.de  www.vulkan-bike.de​*__________________________________________________  ____________________*


----------

